# How To Wear A Pocket Watch?



## Paul

There have been some great watches on show lately and a thread on how to attach your PW to a chain and about pouches.

How many on here are waistcoat wearers?, I would assume this is the best way to wear a PW, with a nice bit of chain showing ala Mr Perks which of corse would allow for some juggling and swinging of the timepiece?










Or with more subtlety in a trouser pocket? Or is it not an every day type of timepiece.

I am getting slowly edged towards acquiring one. But would not want to make any social faux pas

Paul D


----------



## Shangas

When I was younger, I owned a pocket-watch (not too long ago. I'm only 21). When I was younger, I also had a waistcoat of my own.

I have since lost the watch and grown out of the waistcoat. But within a month, I shall have acquired a brand new (or antique new...depends on which one I find first) pocket watch and chain. But I don't have a waistcoat anymore.

Therefore, the watch shall reside in my right trouser-pocket. The clip or spring-loaded ring at the end of the chain shall clip onto the nearest available belt-loop. Any T-bar that I have shall fasten onto my fly...just kidding...No, if I have a T-bar chain, then that shall be poked through one of the buttons on my shirt. I wear button-down shirts more often than just tug-on shirts. They're easier to remove when one is hot and sweaty. Just undo the buttons and shrug off...


----------



## Mikrolisk

There are many ways to wear a pocket watch:

- In a waistcoat pocket; the chain is linked to a button hole (recommended if you wear a waistcoat).

- In the trousers pocket (like me at the moment) - for the daily suit without a waistcoat.

- Sometimes: In the left breast pocket of a suit with a chain linked to the button hole in the collar

Women can wear their (smaller) pocket watches also on a chain around the neck.

In very early days (medieval) the rich people (who can afford a watch) wears them just on the chain outside of their clothes.

Only if you wear short shorts, a pocket watch is not the recommended watch.

By the way, you know the small pocket in jeans trousers inside the right (front) pocket. This smaller pocket was made for either pocket knifes or pocket watches! In Levis jeans most of all pocket watches will fit (up to 18-size american watches).

So, get your pocket watch and just wear it!

Andreas


----------

